# Mas Started Chiro Treatments!



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago we got in to see the local chiropractor who is very well known and respected in this area. A while back I spoke with his vet as the accupunture no longer seemed to offering my boy the relief it once had. So we decided to give chiro a shot and I must say that I am happy to report and see that he is responding well.

Mas has had 2 treatments and goes in for another one on Saturday. During the second trip, Dr. Chiro said that she felt increased flexability in the L 6-7 area. This was good to hear but the topper was when we came home and I saw Mas do this:










I realized then that he had not been able to shift his leg over his head like this for some time now. This was huge for me to see him do this and generally seem like he is more comfortable!

ps: sorry if the photo is a little graphic and possibly offensive to some


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AHHAH! You should see how my dog sleeps!!! LOL!
What happened to him?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Not offensive here at all...after all, mine do the same thing but Nadi is a slurper (Eeeewwwwww!! )

Glad to see Mas is feeling better


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh..Im sorry I did not see "The senior dog"
Im sorry.
Im glad he is doing better!!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

YAY for Mas! I think the picture is beautiful - leg over head - beautiful!!!!! So glad the chiro visits are doing the trick!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

That's great news that Mas is doing so well with the Chiro!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KShortYAY for Mas! I think the picture is beautiful - leg over head - beautiful!!!!! So glad the chiro visits are doing the trick!


I agree it is beautiful! My last dog Ginger had severe spondylosis so she could not even come close to that position. I would have been thrilled to see that too!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, GOOD boy, Mas! 

May you lick to your heart's content!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Yeah it's the little things that once I took for granted that he could do that make me smile when I see him doing them now. I just love Mas's cheering squad in this section!!

No worries Angel...he just got old! 

Chicagocanine, sorry to hear about your Ginger.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ruby,

So glad to hear that the chiro is helping!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomOh, GOOD boy, Mas!
> 
> May you lick to your heart's content!












Great news! I'm so glad that there was another option after acupuncture, and that it's working


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Made me smile...not graphic at all. Cheer him on!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

How did I miss this?!?!

So glad that the Chiro is helping, the pic is great, very flexible Mas!
Love him.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr. Mas

I am requesting Halloween pics

Please tell your momma to humor me in this request..I know you have a king costume around somewhere









thanks, tell HR to get something fancy on as well
















Hope you all are doing great! Miss ya


----------

